# Rod recommendation for Penn 955



## Captsam (Aug 23, 2020)

I have the exact same reel and it is mounted on a Penn International casting rod. ISW817C70XF- 7’0” 8-17 lb. 1/4-3/4 oz.

I doubt that you will find that exact rod out there, but I think you can match it with a Star rod. I replaced some of my Penn rods with Star rods, and I have been happy with the results. 
Good Fishing!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks. I think the rod I have it on is a lighter (bass) casting rod I had laying around want something with a little more backbone for saltwater duty.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My 955 is on a St. Croix Tidemaster 7' MF. Heavy but nice. Still my go to baitcaster.


----------

